# CNC Routing with MasterCam



## Trevor Walsh (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello all,
As mentioned in my Intro thread, I'm a shop manager at a college. I've been tasked with locating a place to learn MasterCAM and the particulars of out CNC routing machine (I have to check on the make/model). Does anyone know of a place in the Philadelphia area I could find MasterCAM classes, one-on-one training or something like that? 

Thank you,
Trevor Walsh


----------



## Trevor Walsh (Jan 12, 2011)

So no ideas on where to learn this software?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mastercam

http://www.mastercam.com/Support/Certification/Default.aspx


----------



## robotdigg (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Trevor Walsh (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks to some PMs and the link above I've gotten to a workable starting place. Thanks everyone.


----------

